# I'll show my pleco you show me yours



## wiseoldowl (Feb 19, 2008)

L-200 [Green Phantom]


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

I have four little piggies. Wouldn't trade them for anything. Keep my tank spotless


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

L397


















Ancistrus cf. cirrhosus


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Panaque Maccus - Clown Pleco









He is a poo factory but I love him anyways. :lol:


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Acanthicus adonis









Twig cat









Ancistrus sp.









L128 - Hemiancistrus sp. Blue Phantom









L205 - Peckoltia sp. Peru









LDA72 -Ancistrus triradiatus









Albino common









Gibbies









DFF, that L397 is sexxxy!


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## wiseoldowl (Feb 19, 2008)

nice fish everyone keep'em coming.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

i will post as soon as i get my snowball pleco


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Latest editions, juvenile Hypancistrus L318









...and no they're not Leopard Frog Peckoltias. :roll:


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

That's really neat!


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's a couple more photo's of one of my new L318 taken today before I sapped tanks over.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Hmm made me realise I haven't taken a pic of my Adonis plec since I got it, man it's about twice as chunky now but oh-so-secretive, I look forward to this challenge.

In the meantime, the old GN:









The Adonis, probably around 8months- 1 year ago:


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Im loving these pics. Keep em coming.


----------

